# Canon EOS Rebel T1i vs. Nikon D5000



## Chriss (Feb 17, 2010)

Ok, I know ultimately its my choice which camera I get and how it feels, etc. but I just wanted to hear your opinions. I know they are two completely different brands but is there anything that one does significantly better than the other? Thanks.


----------



## Hybrid Designz (Feb 17, 2010)

Ive personally never used the Canon t1i but i recently purchased the d5000 and i will tell you that im very happy with my photos. The d5000 is awesome in low light situations. Upon choosing the nikon - you will not be disappointed.


----------



## Chriss (Feb 17, 2010)

Alright, thanks.

Also, I wanna say that I probably shoudlve posted this in the equipment section of the forum. If you guys want to move it, go ahead.


----------



## Formatted (Feb 17, 2010)

I wouldn't get the D5000 unless you want to do video. Although I've got one I like it. From what I've heard the D90 is better!

I also have the UK version of the Rebel Kit and I prefer the D5000. Canon one is more bulky and better build quality. But its heavy, and I prefer Nikon anyway.

But if its your first camera get it!


----------



## bigtwinky (Feb 17, 2010)

I have heard that if you are going Nikon, go with the D90 for a bottom level camera.  The extra investment is worth it.

I have a Canon XSI and love it, you can see pictures in my flickr and such


----------



## Chriss (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow the XSi seems nice and is on the cheaper end. Are you happy with making the choice of getting the XSi?


----------



## Derrel (Feb 17, 2010)

If you type in T1i vs D5000 in the search feature located at the top right hand side of the forum window, a list of 66 threads will pop up. There's bound to be a thread or two that has a good bit of information you'll find helpful among those 66 threads. THere have been three rather large threads on this subject that I recall, within the last three months or so. All "the goodies" will be found in those earlier threads.


----------



## Chriss (Feb 17, 2010)

Derrel said:


> If you type in T1i vs D5000 in the search feature located at the top right hand side of the forum window, a list of 66 threads will pop up. There's bound to be a thread or two that has a good bit of information you'll find helpful among those 66 threads. THere have been three rather large threads on this subject that I recall, within the last three months or so. All "the goodies" will be found in those earlier threads.



But i just searched it and didn't find any threads  I TYPED IN "T1i vs D5000" and it said sorry no matches.


----------



## Dao (Feb 17, 2010)

Both D5000 and T1i are fine cameras.   And of course the XSi are good too especially it cost less (minus the video feature). 

If you are very serious about photography and like to learn more about it, starting with the XSi may not be a bad idea.  At least you can save some money to buy some accessories such as flash, tripod or good lenses.

Personally, if I go with Nikon, I will get at least D90 just because of the fact that I like to buy the Nikon 50mm F/1.8 lens and D5000 cannot autofocus with that lens.

Did you go to a store and played around with both cameras?  If not, you may want to do so.  If you do not like the way the camera feel in your hand, that may take most of the fun out from your hobby.  So try them out first and see if you like them.  See how they feel in your hands, and see if you like one better than the other one in buttons layout.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 17, 2010)

D5000! That's the one I'm getting---if u go to comparison website that'll help u. The feature I like the most is the screen on the 5000, flips around. I debated between the 2 brands and models and I think Nikon was all around better ( in my opinion )


----------



## Chriss (Feb 17, 2010)

Ok guys thank you all very much for the information. I really appreciate it. Now im gonna change the thread a bit if you dont mind.

*Canon Rebel XSi vs. D5000*

The XSi looks like a great choice for me because I am on a budget but i want to hear your opinions.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 17, 2010)

Chriss said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > If you type in T1i vs D5000 in the search feature located at the top right hand side of the forum window, a list of 66 threads will pop up. There's bound to be a thread or two that has a good bit of information you'll find helpful among those 66 threads. THere have been three rather large threads on this subject that I recall, within the last three months or so. All "the goodies" will be found in those earlier threads.
> ...



I get 66 matches. Here are a few.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...es-best-picture-canon-eost1i-nikon-d5000.html

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...just-pick-canon-eos-rebel-t1i-nikond5000.html

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ews/170721-canon-rebel-t1i-xsi-nikon-d60.html

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ry/186680-beginner-looking-camera-advice.html

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ilemma-nikon-d3000-d5000-canon-rebel-t1i.html

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...84980-nikon-d5000-vs-canon-eos-rebel-t1i.html

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...83312-nikon-d5000-vs-canon-eos-rebel-t1i.html

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...82736-another-camera-thread-d5000-vs-t1i.html


----------



## Chriss (Feb 17, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Chriss said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...



Alright thanks


----------



## Chriss (Feb 17, 2010)

Keep in mind that this will be my first DSLR


----------



## Classic (Feb 17, 2010)

The d5000 is great for teaching you the ropes. That's what it is designed for and nikon has installed software for that purpose. 
On the flip side of that, it is NOT an auto focus body. Which means you have to buy AF lenses always and forever and all that jazz. They are more $. It's also not designed for someone who wants to "go pro" one day. It's designed for the hobby shooter/family shooter/avid amateur. 
The T1i is in canon's consumer line too. It is an auto focus body-all canon's are and it's designed more towards a bit heavier use, but not much overall. Kind of the same class in general. 
Both have video on them which to me is silly, but to a family shooter is probably an awesome feature. 
If you are deciding on Nikon, I'd prefer the D90. It's not designed for a teaching camera, but it will last you much longer down the road. It also has video
Canon just introduced the T2i as well which looks like the shiz-nit for consumer grade and low light handling!


----------



## Hybrid Designz (Feb 17, 2010)

_"It's also not designed for someone who wants to "go pro" one day."

_I dont understand how its not for someone wanting to "go pro".  I'm wanting that and its what i bought for my backup. I bought it first so I would understand dslr's better and know my cameras. As for the comment about the d90 lasting much longer down the road???? I dont get that statement at all either! Do you know what your talking about or just yacking your lips? please explain....


----------



## ghache (Feb 17, 2010)

Hybrid Designz said:


> _"It's also not designed for someone who wants to "go pro" one day."_
> 
> I dont understand how its not for someone wanting to "go pro". I'm wanting that and its what i bought for my backup. I bought it first so I would understand dslr's better and know my cameras. As for the comment about the d90 lasting much longer down the road???? I dont get that statement at all either! Do you know what your talking about or just yacking your lips? please explain....


 

i think he ment that overwall, the d90 has more feature that will keep you learning for a longer period of time. 

i upgraded my d60 to a d90 because i think i mastered the d60 overwall and learned alot with it. 

i wanted to go further and bought a d90 because there was some stuff i was not able to experience with my d60.


commander mode.
PRE custom white balance.
lack of top screen.
build in lens motor. (i had a tamron AF IF lens)

and much more.

learning curve with a D90 will last longuer.


----------



## Village Idiot (Feb 17, 2010)

Classic said:


> The d5000 is great for teaching you the ropes. That's what it is designed for and nikon has installed software for that purpose.
> On the flip side of that, it is NOT an auto focus body. Which means you have to buy AF lenses always and forever and all that jazz. They are more $. It's also not designed for someone who wants to "go pro" one day. It's designed for the hobby shooter/family shooter/avid amateur.
> The T1i is in canon's consumer line too. It is an auto focus body-all canon's are and it's designed more towards a bit heavier use, but not much overall. Kind of the same class in general.
> Both have video on them which to me is silly, but to a family shooter is probably an awesome feature.
> ...


 
You do know that there all kinds of people buying Canons for the HD video feature. A lot of them are film makers.


----------



## KmH (Feb 17, 2010)

Chriss said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > If you type in T1i vs D5000 in the search feature located at the top right hand side of the forum window, a list of 66 threads will pop up. There's bound to be a thread or two that has a good bit of information you'll find helpful among those 66 threads. THere have been three rather large threads on this subject that I recall, within the last three months or so. All "the goodies" will be found in those earlier threads.
> ...


That's what happens when you give up after only trying 1 search term. Then again, Darrell got 66 hits to your none...Hummmmmm?????????

As it turns out the cpapbilities of all the cameras you have asked about XSi, T1i, and D5000 really don't have any significant differences.

Flipping a coin would be just as efffective, and a lot less time consuming. :thumbup:


----------



## Classic (Feb 17, 2010)

It's all in the features. The biggest one being the lens options. The fact that you have to purchase lenses with the motor in them is more expensive down the line. Build quality has also been a question with them.  Here's a comparison of the cameras in question. Or do a google search and see what is out there on them. You'll find that it's all pretty close to my opinion. Nikon manufactures different camera for different uses. It is what it is. 

As for the video, I can't balance the two. If I want to shoot video, I want to shoot video. If I want to shoot still... I can't stop in the middle of a video with my DSLR to capture a shot. It's not something I can justify needing on my DSLR. For some it is. I think it's a huge benefit for family stuff overall and that's the biggest selling point of the video.


----------



## Village Idiot (Feb 17, 2010)

Classic said:


> It's all in the features. The biggest one being the lens options. The fact that you have to purchase lenses with the motor in them is more expensive down the line. Build quality has also been a question with them. Here's a comparison of the cameras in question. Or do a google search and see what is out there on them. You'll find that it's all pretty close to my opinion. Nikon manufactures different camera for different uses. It is what it is.
> 
> As for the video, I can't balance the two. If I want to shoot video, I want to shoot video. If I want to shoot still... I can't stop in the middle of a video with my DSLR to capture a shot. It's not something I can justify needing on my DSLR. For some it is. I think it's a huge benefit for family stuff overall and that's the biggest selling point of the video.


 
The fact that if you want to purchase quality glass, most of Nikon's having the motor in them, is expensive anyways. Truthfully, what would you prefer? A 70-200 f/2.8 of a 70-300 f/3.5-5.6?

The biggest selling point of the video is that amatuer film makers can get a camera that does 1080p, has incredible high ISO ability, incredible DOF, and incredible optics options for much less than that of a professional level dedicated HD video cam. There's music videos, commercials, movies, etc... being shot with these cameras. What mom or dad do you think wants an HD video camera that shoots in HD where the format almost certainly has to be converted and will only shoot for 15-30 minutes at a time? I guarantee most people shooting videos with these cameras aren't worried about stopping in the middle of shooting video to take a still shot.


----------

